# Vermilion docking and ramps



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

At the bottom of this post is a list of marinas and boat launches for the Hawg Fest. 

It would really be a benefit to us as organizers and to you as entrants to dock your boats overnight during the fest to avoid the lines at the boat launches and the price isn't that much higher than ramping. 

We encourage as many of you that can, to rent an overnight dock. The costs are anywhere from $10 and up with an average of about $15. Valley Harbor at this time has the most available with about 30 possible. It goes downhill fast from there and you'll need to call around to see what is available as we get closer. Some marinas will start pulling boats around the 15th so more may open up after that. Some of the marinas have boat launches and that is included with dockage. Bulans is the only other marina that has public ramping for this event and they are restricted in how many they can take but possibly 20.

Those of you that will be launching at the City ramp can buy your passes the night before at the Captains meeting for 4 dollars (2 dollars off and it will speed up the launching). Make sure you have vehicle make and license number handy.



*Ramping*:
------------------------------
Bulan's Boat Yard 
710 Vermilion Rd.
Vermilion, OH 44089
Phone: (440) 967-5785


---------------------------------------
Vermilion Municipal Boat Launch

Phone: (440) 967-7087
Location: The boat ramp is located
on the west side of the Vermilion
River, and is adjacent to the Water
Pollution Control Center.

Directions from Rt. 6: On the west
side of the bridge over the Vermilion
River, by Convenient Food Mart, turn south
onto West River Rd. Then in about ¼ mile at the stop sign, turn left (east) onto the Boat Ramp access road. Watch for oncoming traffic on West River Rd. from the south which does not stop and has the right of way

----------------------------------------
Cranberry Creek Marina

4319 Cleveland Road East
Huron, Ohio 44839
Toll Free: (877) 464-0172
Phone: (419) 433-3932 or (440) 967-3932

*Docking*:-------------------------------
Valley Harbor Marina 
1295 W. River Rd.
Vermilion, OH 44089
Phone: (440) 967-5225
Description: Marina & Supplies

---------------------------------------
Maple Grove Marina and Park & RV camping
http://www.maplegrovemarina.com/
1120 Vermilion Rd
Vermilion, OH 44089
(440) 967-4525

-----------------------------------
Bulan's Boat Yard 
710 Vermilion Rd.
Vermilion, OH 44089
Phone: (440) 967-5785
Web Site: www.bulansboatyard.com
Description: Dockage Rental

-----------------------------
Romps Water Port, Inc. 
5055 E. Liberty Ave.
Vermilion, OH 44089
Phone: (440) 967-4342
Web Site: www.romps.com
E-mail: [email protected]
Description: Marina & Supplies

-------------------------------------
Vermilion Power Boats 
5054 Liberty Avenue
Vermilion, OH 44089
Phone: (440) 967-4100
Web Site: www.vpbyc.com
E-mail: [email protected]
Description: Marina, Storage, Boat Repair, Fuel

-------------------------------------
Key Harbour Marina, Inc. 
921 W. River Rd.
Vermilion, OH 44089
Phone: (440) 967-6993
Web Site: www.keyharbourmarina.com
E-mail: [email protected]
Description: Marina

-------------------------------------------------------

Mario's Landing 
6417 West River Rd.
Vermilion, OH 44089
Phone: (440) 967-2440
E-mail: [email protected]
Description: Marina

----------------------------------------

Riverview RV Marina & Park.
1270 Vermilion Rd
Vermilion, OH 44089
Phone: (440) 967-3962
Web Site: www.RiverviewRVparkandmarina.com
Description: RV Marina & Camping


----------



## jetskier151 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ya i'd be hesitant of dealing with valley harbor . Had a bad experience with them.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

jetskier151 said:


> Ya i'd be hesitant of dealing with valley harbor . Had a bad experience with them.


 Is this why you registered so you can slam someone that can't defend them selfs from your actuations? Go back lurking. We can do without your trouble here.


----------

